# Got the job!! Now what do I do?!



## BlondieBabezz12 (Sep 6, 2012)

So I just got hired as a freelance artist position at the MAC counter and I'm super excited!! I finished filling out paperwork today, and I just realized I have SO many questions!!  1. I'm not a licensed MUA. I used to work at Sephora, and brushes were provided by the store to use on clients. Does MAC do the same, or do I need to purchase brushes to use while I'm working? 2. I know I dont get a discount on products, an I don't qualify for a Pro discount either because I'm not lisenced in any beauty industry (at least I have a BSN for nursing haha!!) Do freelancers get gratis? The pay is excellent compared to past retail jobs I've had, but gratis is nice too if available  3. I'm hired as freelance for temporary/holiday. What can I do to ensure a permanent freelance position? I work full time as an RN so MAC will need to be freelance until I get a husband or something   I'm very excited about this opportunity!! Ever since I was a girl I dreamed of being a MAC girl and it's finally coming true!


----------



## Babylard (Sep 7, 2012)

I have no idea, but congratulations! I am working to finish my nutrition degree. I would love to be a mac girl some day too. It is inspiring to see others do so!


----------



## BlondieBabezz12 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you!! I'm really excited about it!!  And best of luck to you for finishing your degree!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 12, 2012)

BlondieBabezz12 said:


> I'm very excited about this opportunity!! Ever since I was a girl I dreamed of being a MAC girl and it's finally coming true!


  	1. MAC will provide you brushes, you don't have to buy them. Some freelancers do buy their own, but they do it more so they have them for weddings, proms,etc+ MAC on top of that.Also just so they have their own. But you don't have to worry about buying them unless you really want to.
  	2. That's not the only way to get a Pro card. Have you ever seen the form? If not, go to a store& get one. There are a bunch of ways to get a pro card if you do makeup professionally. Freelancers do not get gratis. If you work frequently with a specific manager, and they have extra they may give you some as a thank you... but that's just if they have extra, and if they can. But hey, you can make samples of whatever you want (you know, besides the obvious) 
  	3. Act like the best employee in the world. Never stand around with your thumb up your ass, if there is down time- ask the manager what he/she would like you to be doing. Help schematic, dust, clean... Make sure you're greeting customers, stepping away(you'll learn more about this when you start), and multi-tasking. Basically, there are two types of free-lancers. The ones who come in and act like regular MAC employees, and the ones who don't. The ones who don't can come across as more of a burden than a help at counter. So if the counter is SLAMMED and everyone is helping 2-3 customers at once, don't just stay with your customer watching it happen.. Step away and multi-task. It will mean a LOT to the artists around you. 

  	Make sure you're asking questions, when you first go to counter ask for a tour so you know where things are (even write a little post-it to keep on you), and be friendly . Congrats on scoring the position!!


----------

